# B-17G in Pieces



## MIflyer (Aug 30, 2022)

I can't imagine how much work it takes to dismantle a B-17, but they did. This is the Collins Foundation new airplane to replace the ill fated 909.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## MIflyer (Aug 31, 2022)

Here is another shot. It is rather hard to photograph.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 31, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## cvairwerks (Aug 31, 2022)

Taking one down for movement is not that hard. What's much harder is scratch building one....Ray Moore, over in Ashville, NC has one E model in production and the aft fuselages for 3 other rebuilds in progress. Move up to Morengo, IL, and Mike Kellner is rebuilding Desert Rat, the ex-B-17E/XC-108A. Rat was moved from way up in Maine to Il. over a long time period.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Aug 31, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> I can't imagine how much work it takes to dismantle a B-17, but they did.


I can think of one way to do it very quickly...but the end result isn't pretty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bse7entn (Sep 5, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> I can't imagine how much work it takes to dismantle a B-17, but they did. This is the Collins Foundation new airplane to replace the ill fated 909.



We were at American Aero a few weeks ago and got to see this as well. They rebuilt the chin turret and it looks absolutely amazing.
Always a worthwhile trip visiting there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 5, 2022)

I just realized the other day that I have another piece of electronics equipment that they need for the PBY, an LM Frequency Meter.. I'll try to remember to carry it there the next time I am up that way.


----------

